# Seeking seductive dragoness



## Griffintaur (May 26, 2018)

Hello writers and RPers alike. In my 15 years of this hobby, only a marginal percent of RPs I've been apart of have been NSFW. Though the concept did interest me for the longest time. Today I'm exploring new territory and am pursuing a partner to assist with such. I'll be portraying my Tharraleos (ref below) who finds himself uncharacteristically entranced by an attractive stranger. I'd still prefer the interaction have some structure and buildup. Tharr is Asexual and seclusive in nature, but that doesn't mean he can't be swayed. Also as a side note; the species doesn't have to be so specific. Dragons are rather common and the title sounded good. Plus I seem to fancy interspecies interactions most times. That's all I can think of for now. Any further questions can be promptly answered. Thanks in advance for any and all inquires!


----------



## Griffintaur (Jun 1, 2018)

Bumping


----------



## Amynta (Jun 1, 2018)

Hey, I'm actually working on a female character, who would fit that request pretty well!
If you don't mind roleplaying with someone less experienced, I'd be available.


----------



## Griffintaur (Jun 1, 2018)

That's more than okay with me and I very much appreciate your inquiry. PM me any character details and let's get the ball rollin'. This should fare rather entertaining.


----------

